# Orlando repti con



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

anyone going ?? i have a nice 10 gallon vert i need a single frog looking for a nice place


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

I was considering going, then looked in my bank account.... I'm going to hold off till the show down here in tampa.. maybe by then I'll have paid my credit card down enough to run it back up...

However I do need some drift wood for my new 20XH and those two tens I plan on turning into verts... so maybe..... 

lol I'm never going to make it out of debt


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm heading to the show on Saturday. I need to pick up a good number of supplies for various herps, and figured the price of admission was less than shipping. 

Somehow or another, I'm willing to bet some wayward creature comes home with me (they always do...)


----------

